# billing for hearing aids



## hmi158 (Apr 25, 2014)

I am a billing manager for an ENT group and we also have audioligists on staff. We have been having problems with how our binaural hearing aids are being processed. Specifically code V5261. This CPT represents a bilateral hearing aid so the use of a 50 modifier should not be ness. however when we call insurance companies, they advise to use a 50. Any advise?


----------

